# Stupid Warning Labels



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I love finding these dumb warning labels. Just wanted to post this one:










Feel free to share any dumb warning labels you've found!


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have a picture, but was on one of those cardboard car windshield shades:

"*WARNING: DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DRIVE WITH SHADE IN PLACE*"

The _really_ sad thing is, somebody has probably done it...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


>


----------



## Nick Steckel (Sep 2, 2010)

On a Superman costume: "Warning: Suit does not enable wearer to fly"
On a bottle of sleeping pills: "Warning: May cause drowsiness"


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's my all-time favorite stupid warning label, found on some plastic computer bags...


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

The sad fact is that there's people out there dumb enough to try this stuff...or the labels wouldn't be there.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I loved the one that was on some of the flight saftey instruction cards on airplanes. 
"If you can't read this please contact the flight attendant"


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I've always loved the visual of the guy falling on this one.

Taken near the Blyde River Canyon in South Africa.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

ummm...maybe not so stupid, just too small!


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> The sad fact is that there's people out there dumb enough to try this stuff...or the labels wouldn't be there.


I think about that a lot.

On our recycling bin (basically a large Rubbermaid tub) there's a "don't put your kid in this & shut the lid!" picture. That's pretty dumb.

My favorite warning labels were on the industrial kitchen equipment machines where I worked in college. All sorts of body parts being severed & flug in various directions. I guess I wouldn't call those dumb....entertaining I guess.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I wish my old gym was open as it used to have a sign, "Don't put your head under the weight stack.  It could result in death or injury" on a number of the machines, which begs the questions--how many people did?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Sandra Edwards said:


> The sad fact is that there's people out there dumb enough to try this stuff...or the labels wouldn't be there.


Not always. Our society is so quick to sue, these companies have lawyers making them put these stupid labels on them before someone is dumb enough to think of doing it. Which in some cases, I think no one would have thought of until the warning label put the idea in their head.

The sleeping pills is my favorite though. And there are other drugs similar. I also say, "Well I hope my sleeping pills make me drowsy!"


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Holly A Hook said:


> Here's my all-time favorite stupid warning label, found on some plastic computer bags...


I've seen this before, and it cracked me up, also. If you had to put it in words: "Warning - don't put this bag over your head and hold it shut. You won't be able to breathe." Oh, and, "Don't put it over your baby's head, either:"


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This one seems stupid but I think I'd like one on every road around here...


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Not a warning label, but still funny:


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

As a brand new mom nine years ago, I was constantly reading and re-reading the labels of everything, especially medicines and health products to be extra-sure I was clear on all the directions.  My personal favorite was found on an infant thermometer.  "Do not use orally after using rectally."  Yeah, that was one warning I really didn't need.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The DVD box set for the first season of Sesame Street says: "Warning: Not Suitable for Children"


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


>


I know it's mean. but that one made my sides hurt.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Spotted this on a pop machine once.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

You guys are cracking me up with this stuff.  This is David Letterman-quality!

I do think the plastic bag on the baby's head warning is legitimate.  I don't think they're worried that anyone would intentionally put a plastic bag over their kid's head, but rather warning you to be sure and dispose of it, so young children don't play with it.  I was super-paranoid about plastic bags when my kids were young, and still worry about my dog, since she'll explore anything that could potentially have food in it.

--Maria


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't know if it is stupid, but I've always liked this one:


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmmm, what sort of thing might disturb a rock?

The sight of an oncoming bulldozer?  *shrug*


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

These are so funny. I, too, laughed out loud at the one with croc waiting at the bottom of the hill.

Sandra, your warning about the recycling bin reminded me of my nephew (age 11 at the time). He and his best friend emptied the trash out of his mother's big trash bin and then used the garden hose to fill it with water. The were going to use it for a homemade swimming pool. Fortunately she caught them just as they climbed on top of the patio table to dive in. If I could draw, I'd make one of those yellow warning signs for the trash bin.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I like these 2:










and


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I once bought these stickers making fun of stupid warning labels like the ones above:


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Instructions with an iron -

"Do not iron clothes while wearing them."  Really?!?!?!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

My sister took a picture of a sign in the Northern Territory somewhere that had first a warning sign that crocodiles frequent the area - next sign *'Do not attempt to swim in the water as crocodile attacks have been known to cause injury or even death'* Well duh


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Holly A Hook said:


>


Hahahahaha!!!! This image is great!!

Dawn


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

We had this warning misprinted on a large supply of toner bottles for our copiers..."Keep Out Of Rear Of Children".  (I hope it was meant to be "Reach")


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

I thought it was a petting zoo! Guess not. (The animals in question were goats.)


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Ever take a close look at those salt packets you get in fast food places?

It says SALT in big print, then, below it in smaller print, it says _contains salt._


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Holly A Hook said:


>


I love it! Not so subtle, eh? 

Wait a second . . . Was this in Michigan? I just found the same photograph under a friend's Facebook page.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Scheherazade said:


>


I don't care how bad I had to go...I'd hold it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Makes you wonder what kind of research they would be doing.


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Gingy, I love your avatar. What/where is that?


Thank you! Sorry I'm just now getting back to you. I just discovered the "show new replies to your posts" feature. 

I took that picture in June up in the Uinta mountains in Utah. It's so high up (10,000 or so feet) there's still snow up there in the summer! I'm fortunate to live about 30 minutes from there.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)




----------

